# Info on Natls Attendees



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Aastha (eiksaa) has been kind enough to put together a form for the information on those that will be attending Nationals this year.

This is completely automated. here is the link for the form -
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1_bmZP7jfzA6EwIyRRhXi-trG8ICfK6qM9EKqDb_Ie5k/viewform

The form automatically completes the spreadhseet and once the spreadsheet is completed, Aastha will email everyone a copy of the spreadsheet (closer to the end of April).

Aastha, thanks for putting this together for us.

Now -- it only took me 30 second to complete my form, so go ahead and get your info in. 

Nationals -- SM is coming your way!!!! :chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, Lynn. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Thanks, Aastha!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Got it filled out...Thank you Aastha!!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Filled it out! Thanks, Aastha


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a great idea. I live near Orlando and planned to attend but not sure about my treatment yet so will have to wait until I have my treatment plan on the calendar.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

TLR said:


> What a great idea. I live near Orlando and planned to attend but not sure about my treatment yet so will have to wait until I have my treatment plan on the calendar.


Tracey, I really wish we get to meet in Orlando.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks Aastha. That form made it really easy!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Done!! Thanks Aastha!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Done. See you in Orlando.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Aastha! Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sure, it's no problem at all. 

Here's a list of people who've filled the form so far. If you've done it and don't see your name on the list, let me know.

*Your username on Spoiled Maltese*
Eiksaa
Lacie's Mom
educ8m
MySugarBears
hoaloha
Leanne
lynda
ChaCa Maltese
Angel's Mom
Pammy4501
socalyte
Tanner's Mom
LuvMyBoys


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's an updated list of everyone we have so far.

*Your username on Spoiled Maltese*
Eiksaa
Lacie's Mom
educ8m
MySugarBears
hoaloha
Leanne
lynda
ChaCa Maltese
Angel's Mom
Pammy4501
socalyte
Tanner's Mom
LuvMyBoys
revakb2
Yukki
lynda

If you've done it and don't see your name on the list, let me know.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I filled out one for me, but how do I fill out one for Elaine and her chihuahua, Tempest? or maybe I don't even have to.....she's with me.....


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> I filled out one for me, but how do I fill out one for Elaine and her chihuahua, Tempest? or maybe I don't even have to.....she's with me.....


I guess you could enter her info in who are you bringing with you? I can add it for you too since you've already filled it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, Nevermind. Just saw you did that already. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

eiksaa said:


> Oh, Nevermind. Just saw you did that already.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bumping.

If you're attending Nationals and haven't already completed the form, please take the time to fill it out.  We want to make sure that our group knows how to contact eacho ther.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

done


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the bump, Lynn.

Here's the updated list:

Eiksaa
Lacie's Mom
educ8m
MySugarBears
hoaloha
Leanne
lynda
ChaCa Maltese
Angel's Mom
Pammy4501
socalyte
Tanner's Mom
LuvMyBoys
revakb2
Yukki
lynda
The A Team
Elly
Sylie
maggie's mommy
Bibu
Elly


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Are there two Elly's? or is Elly on there twice? #18 and #22, and Lynda is #7 and #16



eiksaa said:


> Thanks for the bump, Lynn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

You're right. It's twice. Thanks for catching that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Bump. Please fill the form if you haven't yet and you're gonna be at Nationals. Here's the link —
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1_bmZP7jfzA6EwIyRRhXi-trG8ICfK6qM9EKqDb_Ie5k/viewform


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Done.....can't wait to see everyone in Orlando. Thanks, Aastha!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I live in Orlando and won't be able to attend sessions but want to know if you guys end up having a pizza get together. I would love to stop by and meet everyone after work. I will fill out form.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Bump. Please fill the form if you haven't yet and you're gonna be at Nationals. Here's the link —
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1_bmZP7jfzA6EwIyRRhXi-trG8ICfK6qM9EKqDb_Ie5k/viewform


Just filled it out! :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

BUMP. Is there an updated list?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I will send out an updated list in a few more days as we get closer. There have been quite a few requests for changes so giving everyone time in case they have more requests. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When I've done the lists, I've waited until the Friday before Nationals to send out a final list.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Cant Go But Iam Wishing everyone a fantastic time. Hope to see pictures and enjoy that I Get to see all of you and your Fluffs. Dont Forget. Have a Slice of Pizza For Me!!!!! Nickee**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I didnt mean the exact lists just an update as you did earlier in the thread about who you got forms from so we know who is coming.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Definitely. Here it is —


Eiksaa
Lacie's Mom
educ8m
MySugarBears
hoaloha
Leanne
ChaCa Maltese
Angel's Mom
Pammy4501
socalyte
Tanner's Mom
LuvMyBoys
revakb2
Yukki
lynda
The A Team
Elly
Sylie
maggie's mommy
Bibu
CloudClan
Wildcard
JRM993
Snowbody
Bailey&Me
Sassy's Mommy
mdbflorida
Shirlin
Judithprwmiermaltese


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, that is an impressive list:aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

WOW!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

That's a lot of folks! Gonna be a lot of fun!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We've got quite a list of SMers coming to Nationals. It's going to be great. I'll send out a final reminder about the Pizza Party a couple of days before the event. Meanwhile if you haven't responded for the pizza party and want to come, please PM me.

Wednesday, May 1, 2013
6 PM - 8 PM


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks, Aastha! I just added my info!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is going to be SOME Par-tee!!!! I can't wait to see everyone and met those that I haven't previously met in person. 

I'm trying really hard to get well so that I can have a great time with all of you. And, I know that I have a very caring and special roommate that won't allow me to OVERDO.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah...i am on the pizza party list!!!


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Two weeks until Orlando!!! I can't wait to see all the pups!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think we're all getting pretty excited. It really is just around the corner. Can't wait to see everyone -- both human friends and fluffs. 

Lacie says that she's ready too -- but she isn't really. She's getting her rabies next Monday.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I was just thinking this morning that I'll be leaving two weeks from today! It IS getting close!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

socalyte said:


> I was just thinking this morning that I'll be leaving two weeks from today! It IS getting close!


Jackie -- who on earth will Pippa do at home without Cozette? After seeing them in the picture section, I think they're going to miss each other.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I was just thinking I have 5 outfits to make! Hey Everyone, Friday is my cut-off date. If you want an SM outfit for National's, need to get me the info by Friday...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's who we have on the list so far. I sent everyone the full list again on the email address they specified in the form.


Eiksaa
Lacie's Mom
educ8m
MySugarBears
hoaloha
Leanne
ChaCa Maltese
Angel's Mom
Pammy4501
socalyte
Tanner's Mom
LuvMyBoys
revakb2
Yukki
lynda
The A Team
Elly
Sylie
maggie's mommy
Bibu
CloudClan
Wildcard
JRM993
Snowbody
Bailey&Me
Sassy's Mommy
mdbflorida
Shirlin
Judithprwmiermaltese
JRM993
ckanen2n
SammieMom


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Here's who we have on the list so far. I sent everyone the full list again on the email address they specified in the form.
> 
> 
> Eiksaa
> ...


This is going to be a party to end all parties. The insurance is that Pat will be there, and I will be there to stand guard. I just want to know if we can bring wine to the pizza party...that's all.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

socalyte said:


> I was just thinking this morning that I'll be leaving two weeks from today! It IS getting close!


Was thinking the same thing. :chili::chili: We should try to see who is flying in when and if we can split some cabs or other vehicles. I arrive at 2:30pm on Tuesday April 30.


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have scheduled a shuttle from the one listed on the International Palms website...I think it is the Town and Country service...seemed to be the least expensive...will be coming in on Tuesday and leaving early on Saturday...


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I arrive at 4:15 Tuesday. I have reserved a spot on a shuttle from Mears to the hotel bit thAt can be changed if something (someone) better comes along!

Got my white party outfit working on banquet clothes. I feel like I have picked out way over the top or not enough! Don't know what to wear!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Let me know if they will allow wine to be brought in. Since I live in Orlando, I will swing by Costco and pick up a case! White or Red?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I arrive at 4:15 Tuesday. I have reserved a spot on a shuttle from Mears to the hotel bit thAt can be changed if something (someone) better comes along!
> 
> Got my white party outfit working on banquet clothes. I feel like I have picked out way over the top or not enough! Don't know what to wear!
> 
> ...


No matter what you wear -- we'll be glad to see you.  Now what kind of "something/someone better" are you looking for??? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

mdbflorida said:


> Let me know if they will allow wine to be brought in. Since I live in Orlando, I will swing by Costco and pick up a case! White or Red?


In previous years we've brought in our own wine. This is in the AMA Hospitality Suite so it's like a private hotel room.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I've been trying to find something to wear to the White Excitement Party and am not having any luck finding white dresses/outfits. How dressy is it?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

socalyte said:


> I've been trying to find something to wear to the White Excitement Party and am not having any luck finding white dresses/outfits. How dressy is it?


Jackie - I'm in the same boat though for the one in Atlanta, it was very casual as I recall. Most people tried to wear all white but it could be a top and skirt, a dress or capris. If I'm wrong correct me.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I found this cute white tee shirt with a little bling and some white capris. It's not something I would normally wear together, but trying to go with the theme.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lots of people do wear white to the White Excitement party. It's pretty casual. You will see many not wearing white too.


----------



## bellasmom (Aug 1, 2004)

*Registration Deadline*

I plan on attending the Nationals Thursday and Friday but have not sent my Registration Form in and the deadline is today. Does anyone know if attendees can register onsite?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

bellasmom said:


> I plan on attending the Nationals Thursday and Friday but have not sent my Registration Form in and the deadline is today. Does anyone know if attendees can register onsite?


Usually not.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

bellasmom said:


> I plan on attending the Nationals Thursday and Friday but have not sent my Registration Form in and the deadline is today. Does anyone know if attendees can register onsite?


They do not take online payments (something I have complained about a lot to any of my other AMA friends who will listen). 

You can go to nationals without paying. The main events ... the show itself and sweepstakes do not require payment. It is the other events that are an issue and also you will miss out the hospitality/goodie bag (which is well worth the $10 for non-member registration and other events like the lunch and banquet). If you do not want to miss out on those things you can try sending an email to Carole Pekron. I know they can be pretty sticky with that deadline though (having mailed it once too close to the deadline ... about 4/5 days before ... and having them say I was late so they would not give me my hospitality bag). :huh:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

darn! I'm getting in late on Tuesday night....so we will probably miss White Excitement!!! 

I should have arranged to arrive on Monday and leave on Friday instead of Tuesday and Saturday!!!!!!! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Here is an updated list of attendees as per the spreadsheet.


Eiksaa
Lacie's Mom
educ8m
MySugarBears
hoaloha
Leanne
lynda
ChaCa Maltese
Angel's Mom
Pammy4501
socalyte
Tanner's Mom
LuvMyBoys
revakb2
Yukki
The A Team
Sylie
maggie's mommy
Bibu
Elly
CloudClan
Wildcard
Snowbody
Bailey&Me
Sassy's Mommy
mdbflorida
Shirlin
Judithprwmiermaltese
JRM993
ckanen2n
SammieMom
bellaratamaltese
MoonDog
Dixie's Mama
bellasmom
njdrake

PM me if, 
1. If you signed up and your name is not on this list.
2. If your name is on this list but you didn't get an email from me with the spreadsheet.
3. If you saw the spreadsheet and already emailed me about a change you wanted done, I should have done that already. I am not posting a link to the spreadsheet here publicly and I also don't want to spam the whole list, but you can go to the same link I originally sent you to double check the change. If you don't see it, PM me or email me. 
4. If you have any other concerns about the spreadsheet

This is going to be so fun!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thirty Six SM'ers??!!! Wow!! Is this a record????


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Thirty Six SM'ers??!!! Wow!! Is this a record????


Right? I'm glad I will get to meet so many fluffs and SMers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Here is an updated list of attendees as per the spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> Eiksaa
> ...



Thanks for doing this, Aastha!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- 36 -- I can't wait. And that doesn't count some friends that are coming with SMers and, of course, all of the fluffs. This is fabulous.

Aastha -- thanks so much for putting together the spreadsheet.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Just double checking that the Pizza party is tomorrow night at 6:30 in AMA hospitality suite? Is that in the hotel? Since I am local, not sure what hotel it is in


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The pizza party will be at the International Palms Resort
Pelican Room (ground floor Tower Building)
*
Please bring cash to pay for the pizza.*
Contact me for reservations if you have not done so already.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I must be having a brain blow????

I thought Nationals was NEXT week?????

April 30to May 3? I was plannin on being there May 3????

That is was the site says?????


PPLEASE TELL ME IM NOT CRAZY?????


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

No you are not crazy I was having a blonde moment.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

spookiesmom said:


> I must be having a brain blow????
> 
> I thought Nationals was NEXT week?????
> 
> ...


 
Hahaa, yes it's next week!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

WHEWWWWWW Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I *WISH* it was tomorrow night but alas have one more week to wait. :huh: And then it's artytime:arty::wine::walklikeanegyptian: :chili: time.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

eiksaa said:


> Sure, it's no problem at all.
> 
> Here's a list of people who've filled the form so far. If you've done it and don't see your name on the list, let me know.
> 
> ...


I just filled out the form! Hope to see y';all there!
:chili::chili:


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Name Tags...any chance there would be name tags to wear??? Are there name tags handed out for the convention???


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

If they don't I live in Orlando and I actually have some left over work a work event that I could bring.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Just saw the list...what a great group!! I know ya'll will have a blast!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was it Pam who had name tags??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

No =Mags I can bring them and everybody can put their names on it.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

You guys are going to have an amazing time. You'll have to take lots of pictures for those of us who can't make it.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm SUPER DUPER EXCITED!!! I can't wait to get on that plane already!!! How many of you are going to the White Excitement Party? I'm sure it will be a great way to meet for the first time!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cory -- I can't wait either. Lynne (Angel's Mom) and I are rooming together and have been texting all day about stuff for Nationals. 

I will be at White Excitement -- I think most of us will be.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Was it Pam who had name tags??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sue -- the name badges are from AMA and are picked up when you get your registration stuff (Goodie Bag), but Pam has the SM tags that go on the badges. Jennifer Johnson had gotten these a couple of years ago and sent them to Pam for last year as Jennifer couldn't make it to San Diego. So we all have to find Pam to get the SM tag.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cathy and I will be at the White Excitement Party.


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

I will be at the White Excitement Party all alone so please say HI!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t:Oh my goodness.....I should have arranged to come in on Monday!! I don't think Elaine and I will make the Tuesday night White Excitement party!!!! :w00t::w00t: :w00t::w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll be at White Excitement since I get in at 2:30 Tuesday. Don't know how much white I'll be wearing. :angry: Trying to find a nice skirt and top but every place seems to have stopped making petites these days. Barely have anything in my size Might have to dig up something I already have. 
Hate to think about flying. Have heard a lot of people with their flights being delayed by a couple of hours because of the federal spending cuts and furloughs for air traffic controllers Hate to add extra hours to a flight


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> :w00t:Oh my goodness.....I should have arranged to come in on Monday!! I don't think Elaine and I will make the Tuesday night White Excitement party!!!! :w00t::w00t: :w00t::w00t:


Pat you have to be at the White Excitement party I owe you a glass of wine :drinkup:remember?? from Texas:thumbsup:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

i'm going to the White Excitement party, but haven't found anything I really like that's all white, so I'm just going to wear something that I already have. I'm not going to be fancy, I'll just be comfy. I think Pam and I are going to room our two doggies (she's bringing Truffles, I'm bringing Cozette) together so they have company while we're gone.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

The A Team said:


> :w00t:Oh my goodness.....I should have arranged to come in on Monday!! I don't think Elaine and I will make the Tuesday night White Excitement party!!!! :w00t::w00t: :w00t::w00t:


Pat, I will be at the hotel Tuesday evening, but I didn't sign up for the White Excitement Party (or any of the evening events) because I was afraid to leave Maggie alone in the room. She's not an experienced traveler and I just don't know how she will react. Maybe we can get together and have a glass of wine.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Was it Pam who had name tags??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes! I have the name tags, and they are in my pile of stuff to bring with me. My friend Sue (she has a malt from Stacy) is coming with me, and we will be getting in on Tues at about 3 pm. So, we are planning on coming to White Excitement. I will bring the ribbons with me. There are so many of us coming, but I have plenty for everyone. Getting sooo excited. Just stressing on how to get all my stuff there! How can one little dog need so much stuff??!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Yes! I have the name tags, and they are in my pile of stuff to bring with me. My friend Sue (she has a malt from Stacy) is coming with me, and we will be getting in on Tues at about 3 pm. So, we are planning on coming to White Excitement. I will bring the ribbons with me. There are so many of us coming, but I have plenty for everyone. Getting sooo excited. Just stressing on how to get all my stuff there! How can one little dog need so much stuff??!!


I had to buy new luggage. I'm not kidding. Anything I have isn't big enough for my stuff + Gustave's stuff. The BIG luggage I use for travel to India was too big so I had to buy a medium. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> I had to buy new luggage. I'm not kidding. Anything I have isn't big enough for my stuff + Gustave's stuff. The BIG luggage I use for travel to India was too big so I had to buy a medium.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahaha Aastha, I'm having the same problem. I either have luggage that's way too small and international travel ones are too HUGE. So I'm going out this weekend to buy some medium ones too.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

How dressy is everyone going for the White Excitement Party? And who all is wearing all white?


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, I will find something whiteish to wear to the party (have not packed yet) but I am definitely not a "fashionista" or whatever and also I plan on traveling with just a carry on...but I can help anyone else carry around their stuff since I won't have any pups with me!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Totally can't decide what to wear to White Excitement. It was kind of semi casual last year. Thinking I may need to shop a bit more. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

For those of you attending the White Excitement party - the party will be outside at the pool. The temperatures have been in the 80's during the day, and may drop to 70ish at night. For me mosquitoes are a big problem so I will try to be covered head to foot. I hope this info helps you plan what to wear. I'll probably wear white jeans.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Reva - thanks for the info about it being outside. Hope not to get eaten alive. But more than anything I hope there will be somewhere I can sit. I just can't be on my leg for at all long. If no seating I'll have to come for 15 minutes and leave I found a long casual white skirt, a white tank and a light sweater to wear over me. Should cover all bases. Is anyone who's driving bringing any bug repellant and sunscreen? I can't take them on the plane


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sue, I'll bring repellant and am more than willing to share. I'll make sure you have somewhere to sit, too. 

Nurse Jackie


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I searched and searched for a white skirt, but no luck. Years ago (when I was skinny) I was wearing a billowy white dress and marigold colored ballet flats. I co-worker (whom I adored) said, "Aw, you look like a duck." I love ducks. But, now I am afraid that if I wore all white I would look like the Abominable Snowman.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

socalyte said:


> Sue, I'll bring repellant and am more than willing to share. I'll make sure you have somewhere to sit, too.
> 
> Nurse Jackie


Thanks, Nurse Jackie :chili::chili:


Sylie said:


> I searched and searched for a white skirt, but no luck. Years ago (when I was skinny) I was wearing a billowy white dress and marigold colored ballet flats. I co-worker (whom I adored) said, "Aw, you look like a duck." I love ducks. But, now I am afraid that if I wore all white I would look like the Abominable Snowman.


OMG - Sylvia, you just crack me up. I'm not sure what I'll look like since the cute heels I used to wear with long skirts are a no no for my knee right now. Flat sandals are it. Oh gosh I can't wait until we're all together. Hope we don't all laugh so hard that we'll need to line the place with wee wee pad. :w00t::w00t: And blame it on our dogs. :innocent:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

It sounds like everyone is going to have a wonderful time! So exicted for you!
Have any of you never met before, or have you already met in past years?


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I've never met anyone, but am so looking forward to it. I just know these ladies are all going to be something special and am anticipating such a fun time!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

A number of us have met. Some of us have met at prior Nationals, and as a SM group, we have had a few smaller get togethers. Through this site, I have meet lots of wonderful people and made some lifelong friends. It's amazing what these little white fluffs can for people. I look forward to meeting many more SM'ers next week.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

A lot of people have met me. And I guess I post pictures of me....how come everyone knows me when I walk in.....OHHHHHH!!!....it's AVA!!!!

:HistericalSmiley:I thought everyone knew me!!!! It's AVA!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The A Team said:


> A lot of people have met me. And I guess I post pictures of me....how come everyone knows me when I walk in.....OHHHHHH!!!....it's AVA!!!!
> 
> :HistericalSmiley:I thought everyone knew me!!!! It's AVA!!!


Yes, Pat, it is Ava. My husband knows Ava when he sees a picture of her. I might be noodling around on FB and he comes up behind me and says, "Oh, Ava...what's she up to?"


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Yes, Pat, it is Ava. My husband knows Ava when he sees a picture of her. I might be noodling around on FB and he comes up behind me and says, "Oh, Ava...what's she up to?"


That's funny...my kids know Ava too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

The A Team said:


> A lot of people have met me. And I guess I post pictures of me....how come everyone knows me when I walk in.....OHHHHHH!!!....it's AVA!!!!
> 
> :HistericalSmiley:I thought everyone knew me!!!! It's AVA!!!


 
Everyone knows BOTH you and Ava because you ladies are the life of the party! Look forward to having some wine with you and the ladies! :thumbsup: No wine for Ava though....:blink:

So, for the white excitement party we can't bring our fluffs??? This makes me sad because I planned matching outfits for the three of us! :angry: We have red and white striped (sailor type) dresses.... Will red and white will be enough white???


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

If the white excitement is being held outdoors by the pool, you MIGHT be able to bring the fluffs in their stroller or carrier.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

I wish you all luck and have a wonderful time!! Wish we could be there with you guys, one of these years!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey!
What time is the white Excitement party? I think it is Tuesday and I will not get in 'til late. :/ 
I've been so busy, I haven't kept up with everything on SM, so if there's something I need to know, please post it on here to set me straight - LOL.
I have vests for both boys - Thanks, Marti. Are we having matching bows? I think I should have ordered some but I'll figure it out. Yikes!
I registered for the seminar and two lunches, but not the banquet. Hmm....
I get in late tuesday evening. That's why I did not register for WHITE party. 
Does anyone know if there is a shuttle from the airport?
Can't wait to see all my sisters and Spoiled Maltese, of course!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

Totally bummed..... my prior engagements for Tues and Wed evenings are preventing me from doing the whole Maltese National show week.

BUT.... I am coming on FRIDAY!! Since I live in FL, it will just be a long drive but so worth it!! 

Cannot wait to see the dogs and all the Maltese lovers!! 

:chili: :aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili:
:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

angelsugar said:


> Totally bummed..... my prior engagements for Tues and Wed evenings are preventing me from doing the whole Maltese National show week.
> 
> BUT.... I am coming on FRIDAY!! Since I live in FL, it will just be a long drive but so worth it!!
> 
> ...



Yeah! We finally get to meet! 

We are not getting in until wed am so will not be at the White Excitement party.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> Yes, Pat, it is Ava. My husband knows Ava when he sees a picture of her. I might be noodling around on FB and he comes up behind me and says, "Oh, Ava...what's she up to?"


LOL, the munchkin is sleeping on my lap at the moment.... I need to take lots of pictures this week for her FB page...!!



LuvMyBoys said:


> That's funny...my kids know Ava too!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


YAY!!! Go AVA! I just love that little pip squeak girl...



Bibu said:


> Everyone knows BOTH you and Ava because you ladies are the life of the party! Look forward to having some wine with you and the ladies! :thumbsup: No wine for Ava though....:blink:
> 
> So, for the white excitement party we can't bring our fluffs??? This makes me sad because I planned matching outfits for the three of us! :angry: We have red and white striped (sailor type) dresses.... Will red and white will be enough white???


no wine for Ava....but I am ready to Partay! We won't be getting in till late Tuesday evening... :angry: darn...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

We'll be getting there late afternoon on Wednesday, so we'll miss the White Excitement party too...but will get there right in time for the SM pizza party!! Just can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Cozette and I are leaving first thing in the morning (Monday). So excited! Lynn and Lynne will be there a couple hours after me, so we'll get the party started! Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'll be arriving late afternoon on Tuesday. I can't believe it's finally almost here and I can't wait to meet everyone. I didn't sign up for the White Excitement party because I was afraid to leave Maggie alone in the room (first time doing anything like this for her - and me too). If anyone wants to get together for a glass of wine tomorrow night during the White Excitement Party, I'll be around.


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Was the updated list of everyone's contact information posted yet??? I wanted to print it before I left early tomorrow morning...Thanks, Jackie


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Yeah! We finally get to meet!
> 
> We are not getting in until wed am so will not be at the White Excitement party.


Stacy~~!!!! :grouphug::rockon::sLo_grouphug3: 

Can't wait to meet you! Get ready for a BIG HUGE HUG!!!! I probably won't be there until Friday....sigh.....


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am all excited and very nervous. First trip on my very own. Will be flying out 1st thing tomorrow morning and arriving at the hotel early to mid afternoon.

To all my SM family traveling by plane or car wishing you a safe journey. 

Hugs,
Lynda:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

We arrived in Orlando last night and let me tell you....after 8 month of winter hibernation, it feels AMAZING to be back in my home state! I hope you ladies are ready to party!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

JRM993 said:


> Was the updated list of everyone's contact information posted yet??? I wanted to print it before I left early tomorrow morning...Thanks, Jackie


You should've gotten an email for me. It's the same link. If you never did get an email, it means I don't have your correct email ID. Please PM it to me so I can send the email again. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the information and looking forward to meeting all of you at Nationals. 
Jackie Martine


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Got into my hotel room about an hour ago and am just hanging out until others arrive. Is anyone else at the hotel?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

socalyte said:


> Got into my hotel room about an hour ago and am just hanging out until others arrive. Is anyone else at the hotel?


How is the room?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

The room is fine-- certainly roomy and comfortable. It has a microwave, refrigerator and coffee pot, and since my room is a king, there is plenty of room for Cozette's x-pen and her little sleep crate. All the employees have been wonderful too-- very welcoming and helpful!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

socalyte said:


> The room is fine-- certainly roomy and comfortable. It has a microwave, refrigerator and coffee pot, and since my room is a king, there is plenty of room for Cozette's x-pen and her little sleep crate. All the employees have been wonderful too-- very welcoming and helpful!


Yeah:chili: what kind of coffee pot? Can I bring extra coffee and filters?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

The coffee pot uses pods, and there are four pods provided. There are a few sugar and creamer packets. I think I'm going to have to find a store and get half and half and more sugar, but that's only because I like my coffee pretty light and am fussy, lol!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

socalyte said:


> The coffee pot uses pods, and there are four pods provided. There are a few sugar and creamer packets. I think I'm going to have to find a store and get half and half and more sugar, but that's only because I like my coffee pretty light and am fussy, lol!


I am fussy too!!! 4 pods is a good start:thumbsup: Looking forward to seeing you soon.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh -- just a head's up. They do take a pet deposit of $50, which I thought had been waived, but apparently not. Just be aware that you will be charged this amount up front. It is fully refundable, so I was ok with it.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

socalyte said:


> Oh -- just a head's up. They do take a pet deposit of $50, which I thought had been waived, but apparently not. Just be aware that you will be charged this amount up front. It is fully refundable, so I was ok with it.


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the "heads up" Jackie!! See you soon....I think we'll stop on our way for wine and creamer....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - relieved that the hotel's okay. :chili::chili: See you tomorrow afternoon.:aktion033:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I didn't rent a car, so if anyone who has a car is going to be running to the store, please let me know. There are several items I either neglected to pack (can opener for Cozette's dog food-- eep!) or opted to purchase here rather than go overweight on my luggage (wine and suntan lotion!) I'll be glad to contribute to the cost of gas.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

BTW it's thundering quite loudly here now--fotunately Cozette doesn't get upset at thunder, but looks like thunderstorms are forecast several times this week. Bring Rescue Remedy or thundershirts for fluffs that are affected!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I was up at 4:00 A.M.! Yes, FOUR! The plan is to be on the road by 8:00, stop by Jax & get Pat then on to Orlando. We should be there in the afternoon depending on weather! I can't wait to meet everyone & see all the babies in their little SM outfits. Ladies, we're gonna have a blast!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I was also up by 4. Storms were coming through, and Cassie was panicking. There's no sleeping with Cassie panting. We're mostly packed and should be on the road by 11 am. See ya'll soon.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

socalyte said:


> I didn't rent a car, so if anyone who has a car is going to be running to the store, please let me know. There are several items I either neglected to pack (can opener for Cozette's dog food-- eep!) or opted to purchase here rather than go overweight on my luggage (wine and suntan lotion!) I'll be glad to contribute to the cost of gas.


Jackie, I have been in Orlando since Sunday and rented a car. I know the area pretty well (since I grew up in Miami and have tons of family and friends here) so I can take you to the nearest Publix supermarket to get whatever you need. I'll call you when I get to the hotel and check in, which might be around 12.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Safe travels, everyone. I head to the airport soon. Taking an 11:45am flight and supposed to land around 3pm. Then will get a cab to the hotel. Cannot wait:chili::chili:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I also got up at 4 a.m to bath both dogs! I am at work now. My plane gets into Orlando @ 8:50 PM. 
Pat, If you are driving, can you pick up a couple extra bottles of wine for me? You know my taste! :thumbsup::chili:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Bibu said:


> Jackie, I have been in Orlando since Sunday and rented a car. I know the area pretty well (since I grew up in Miami and have tons of family and friends here) so I can take you to the nearest Publix supermarket to get whatever you need. I'll call you when I get to the hotel and check in, which might be around 12.


Thank you Cory! That would be amazing! 

I can't wait to see everyone that is going to make it in today. Poor Lynn (Lacie's Mom) and Lynne (Angel's Mom) didn't get in 'til much later than they expected last night-- they have quite the story to tell! They'd planned to eat when they got here, but by the time they arrived at the hotel, everything was closed and they were soaked. I'd advise everyone to bring an umbrella!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Bibu said:


> Jackie, I have been in Orlando since Sunday and rented a car. I know the area pretty well (since I grew up in Miami and have tons of family and friends here) so I can take you to the nearest Publix supermarket to get whatever you need. I'll call you when I get to the hotel and check in, which might be around 12.


Lynn asked if you would mind to pick up a six pack of diet mountain dew? I would very much appreciate it. Can't wait to meet you.


----------

